# Black rock scorpions



## killdra (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi this is the first time i have looked after a scorpion and would like some help with a few things.

1:They are one week old and i have two can they be left in the same tank which is 18 inches by 10 inches?

2:How often do i feed them and how often?

3:How long does it take to reach a mature size?

4:So far i have not seem them during the day they seem to appear around 10pm or later is this normal for scorpions?


----------



## andyscott (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi There,
1st- One week old BRS are tiny, they stay with mum, riding on her back for the first 3 months of their life. So how long are yours (not including tail).
2nd- You just leave a few crickets in their tank, they wont eat every night so drop 2 in per scorpion every 2nd night, and yes, you can keep both of them in the same tank. 
3rd- They will reach adult size between 12 to 18 months, depending on how much they eat.
4th- Scorpions are nocturnal, so if you want to watch these amazing little creatures, get a small black light to view them at night.
5th- You have just made me want to get Scorpions AGAIN.
Cheers Andy


----------



## killdra (Apr 26, 2008)

They are not with there mother is this a bad thing?i think there around 2 weeks old and they are around 1.5 cm.

also why i asked if they can be kept together is i always find them what looks like fighting and they just run from the cricket.


----------



## andyscott (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok if they are 1.5cm long (not including tail) They are yearlings. BRS get about 2 to 2.5 cms fully grown.
If they are jousting they both could be males, fighting for territory.
If you got them from a pet shop, see if they will swap one of them for a female.
As for feeding, yes they will run away from a cricket if you place it in frount of it, they only feed at night.
At night they will hunt the crickets. In the morning all thats left is a dried up shell of a cricket.
I kept scorpions for about 3 years, have kept them together, up to 8 in a tank without drama, they do joust with each other but rarely dose it result in death. Its part of their charm.
Just leave a few crickets in over night, because your Scorps are still young, make sure that you are using small crickets (less than 1cm in size)
Cheers Andy.


----------



## hornet (Apr 27, 2008)

killdra said:


> Hi this is the first time i have looked after a scorpion and would like some help with a few things.
> 
> 1:They are one week old and i have two can they be left in the same tank which is 18 inches by 10 inches?
> 
> ...



1. if they are a week old they will die, chances are they are a week off mum or the seller doesnt know what hes on about, manicatus leave mum at about 3 weeks of age. I never keep urodacus separate, its asking for trouble, highly territorial.

2. Feed once or twice a week.

3. For urodacus its generally 4-6years depending on species, manicatus about 4-5yrs

4. Being nocturnal they emerge at night


----------

